# at what age should the chicks be moved to grower food safely?



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm wondering if it's about time to switch to grower feed? My chicks are a month old maybe a little over. Should they or can they go to grower feed yet? I want to do what's best for them! I was gonna go tomorrow and get grower. Will it be ok? Please help!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

from about 6-7 weeks i would start adding grower pellets to the crumb, gradualy increasing the amount weekly.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you much! I'll get the grower and mix it!


----------

